# Info on GHRP-6



## primero12345 (Jun 1, 2011)

how do you cycle ghrp-6? are there side effects when you get off of it?  If so what are they and how can I offset them? I have never taken  injectables before is there anything special I have to do or can I just  get the dose I need straight from the bottle?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 1, 2011)

google is your friend

but from what I know, you do not necessarily need to cycle it, it doesn't shut you down the way AAS does so you don't need a pct or anything like that. You need to mix it with bacteriostatic water and store it in a refrigerator, dose it with an insulin pin.


----------



## primero12345 (Jun 1, 2011)

wait so you can just take it indefinently?? does your body react badly when you get off it say if you did it for 3 or 4 months straight? what is the mixing process and how to you get bacteriostatic water?


----------



## Ravager (Jun 1, 2011)

Google "Datbtrue" and read away for hours about GHRP's.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 1, 2011)

primero12345 said:


> wait so you can just take it indefinently?? does your body react badly when you get off it say if you did it for 3 or 4 months straight? what is the mixing process and how to you get bacteriostatic water?



No side effects from discontinued use AFAIK. You are just drawing the GH that your body already produces. Kind of out of the pituitary bank if you will...

As your body replenishes, GHRP's help to trigger the releases.

Its an absolute no brainer to do PCT.

It gets old fast pinning so much, so ON cycle I give that a break, then start pinning GH's hard PCT time.


----------



## primero12345 (Jun 1, 2011)

I googled datbtrue and just found a shitload of info regarding the benefits and chemistry behind ghrp-6. 

I'm just trying to understand the practical things I need to know. Like what is the process of mixing the GHRP-6 with bacteriostatic water and how do you do it?


----------

